# CONCURSO DE FOTOGRAFÌA URBANA INCASCRAPER. FASE FINA.- ELECCIONES



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cada forista que puso sus fotos merece un post especial para que puedan ser disfrutadas sus fotografìas, ya solo ponerlas en el foro es un gran privilegio para quienes tenemos la oportunidad de disfrutar al verlas

Por eso no voy a hacer poll, cada forista podrà postear indicando cuales son las fotos que mas le parecen con cualidades para representarnos en un banner o en foto ùnica para la portada del foro.

Por orden alfabètico pondrè los posts con las fotos con los respectivos nombres o nùmeros que las identifiquen.

Cuatro iràn en el banner y dos iràn como foto ùnica en la portada de skyscrapercity.

Gracias y posteen.....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*EDEN*

PLAZA SAN MARTIN










PLAZA DE ARMAS HUANCAYO










TOMBOS










EL PRESIDENTE










CANCHAS










COMO UN ÀNGEL


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*IMANOLSOLIMAN*

Catedral y Sagrario.









Palacio Arzobispal y Sagrario.









Torre Catedral


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*JUAN1912*

CERRADO AL CIELO


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*PaiMei74*

Iglesia de San Pedro









Agua es Vida









En el Corazón de Lima









Rincón de San Blas (Cusco)


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*SKYPERU34*

MIRAFLORES Y UNA PALOMA









MARRIOT 1









MARRIOT 2









ALINEADOS









ILUMINANDO EL MAR
*------>>>>>>>>*









DONDE EL HOMBRE TOCA EL MAR


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

UFFFFF hay muchísima calidad, (me ha costado elegir)
1ro Rincón de San Blas
2do Alineados
3ro empate entre, Como un Ángel (que por cierto, no reconozco el lugar) y En el corazón de Lima
4to Donde el hombre toca el Mar


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Mis fotos preferidas son: 
Eden: la plaza san martin, tombos y como un angel.
Paimei: el rincon de san blas y el corazon de lima.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esto es re difìcil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pero ahi voy yo

1.- Palacio Arzobispal y Sagrario Imanolsoliman (genial)

2.- En el corazòn de Lima PaiMei (excelente)

3.- Como un Àngel Eden (inspirador)

4.- Cerrado al cielo Juan1912 (original)

5.- Alineados Skyperu34 (ojo fotogràfico)

6.- Tombos Sky y Eden (fotos elocuentes)


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

Tambien yo puedo meter mi cuchara aqui Vane??


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Claro!!!! està permitido que foristas de otros paises pongan sus comentarios sobre las fotos que mas les impresionan!!! Adelante foristas extranjeros, posteen!!!!


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

Gracias Vane!!

Pues este es mi top 5:

1.- Sagrario y Catedral de Imanol :eek2:
2.- El agua es vida de PaiMei74 
3.- Cerrado el cielo de JUAN1912 kay:
4.- Como un angel EDEN 
5.- Palacioi Arzobispal y Sagrario Imanol


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

MI VOTO POR DONDE EL HOMBRE TOCA EL MAR
EN SEGUNDO LUGAR PARA MARRIOT2
EN TERCER LUGAR PARA PALACIO ARZOBISPAL Y PALACIO
EN CUARTO LUGAR PARA RINCON DE SAN BLAS EN EL QOSQO
QUINTO LUGAR PARA PLAZA SAN MARTIN


----------



## -*Casa Saboya*- (Sep 22, 2005)

increíble una dura tarea la verdad coger una buena decisión …mmm haber joda es difícil …………me inclino por 
primero-PLAZA SAN MARTIN, 
segundo-como un angel 
tercero-Catedral y Sagrario.

Las fotos están bellísimas cuesta mucho decidirse la verdad todas son hermosas


----------



## Alvaro_20 (Jan 6, 2006)

CERRADO AL CIELO 1 LUGAR
EN SEGUNDO LUGAR PARA MARRIOT2

EN TERCER LUGAR PARA PALACIO ARZOBISPAL Y PALACIO


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

primero que nada, todas las fotos estan bellisimas, asi que desde ya felicitaciones para cada uno de los fotografos.
mi ranking seria este:
1)- "Rincón de San Blas" de Paimei74
2)- "COMO UN ÁNGEL" de EDEN
3)- "ALINEADOS" de Skyperu
4)- "Agua es vida" de Paimei74
5)- "Miraflores y una paloma" de Skyperu
6)- "Catedral y sagrario" de Imanolsoliman
7)- "Plaza San Martín" de EDEN
8)- "En el corazon de Lima" de Paimei74


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

1º El agua es vida
2º Donde el hombre toca el mar
3ºEl Presidente


----------



## Shafick (Jun 21, 2004)

*1- EL PRESIDENTE
2- Agua es Vida
3- DONDE EL HOMBRE TOCA EL MAR
4- Iglesia de San Pedro
5- Rincón de San Blas (Cusco)*


----------



## Samurai Guaraní (Dec 20, 2005)

1. Plaza San Martín
2. Como un ángel
3. Marriot 2



las demás tb están buenas...


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

es re dificil esto, pero las que mas me gustan son:"Rincón de San Blas" de Paimei74, "COMO UN ÁNGEL" de EDEN, "ALINEADOS" de Skyperu, "Agua es vida" de Paimei74, "Miraflores y una paloma" de Skyperu, "Catedral y sagrario" de Imanolsoliman, "Plaza San Martín" de EDEN, "En el corazon de Lima" de Paimei74

no estan en orden, pero son los q mas me gustaron!!!

saludos


----------



## kamilo rxn (Mar 12, 2006)

gracias vane por la invitacionkay: bueno pa mi son los siguientes
1donde el hombre toca el mar
2marriot2
3miraflores y una paloma
4iglesia de san pedro
5y agua es vida
esas son my top five pero todas estan buenisimas


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

1. Cerrado al Cielo
2. Cerrado al Cielo
3. Cerrado al Cielo

Creo que esa debería ganar, es mi favorita.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias Bruno por postear!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitlax (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW QUE BUENAS IMAGENES DE VERDAD Y GRACIAS A MI AMIGA VANE POR INVITARME A VISITARLOS; DE VERDAD EXCELENTES TOMAS DE TODOS, EN UN RATO MAS EMITIRE MI VOTO.

Saludos desde México!!!!!


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

oh, que bellas fotos. algunas parecen tomadas de portafolios profesionales. 
personalmente me encantó la foto alineados, y luego en el corazón de Lima.
la del presi está brutal.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow que dificil elección, todas están muy buenas, a ver a ver, si tuviera que escoger tres o cuatro de ellas pues esta sería mi relación:

1) En el corazón de Lima (PaiMei)
2) Rincón de San Blas (PaiMei)
3) Plaza san Martín (Eden)
4) Catedral y Sagrario (Imanol)
5) Como un angel (Eden)
6) Donde el hombre toca el mar (SkyPeru)


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hermosas todas las fotos, aunque estas me fascinaron.

1)Catedral y Sagrario Imanolsiman

2)En el Corazon de Lima @ D. Almeida 

3)Donde el hombre toca el mar Skyperu34


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Mis preferidos:  

1 CERRADO AL CIELO - JUAN1912 :applause: c'est parfait!!!!
2 Torre Catedral - IMANOLSOLIMAN :drool: magnifique!!!
3 El presidente - Eden :shocked: SHocking!!!
4 Plaza San MArtin - Eden :happy: BELLO
5 Rincon de San Blas PaiMei74 :nocrook: Bravazo

Pero en todas son bravazas :scouserd:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Para mi es dificil xq veo q tooooodas las fotos estan bravazas pero bueeeh ahi va mi ranking:

Como un angel --- Eden
Catedral y sagrario --- ImanolSoliman
Iglesia de san Pedro --- Paimei74
Alineados --- Skyperú34
Agua es vida --- Paimei74
Cerrado al cielo --- Juan1912


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

Las 2 fotos que me transmiten un sentimiento muy bueno son:

1) El AGUA ES VIDA

2) PLAZA DE ARMAS HUANCAYO


Todas están buenas, pero esas dos fueron las que más me cautivaron!


:applause:


----------



## PopolVuh! (Dec 12, 2005)

*Mis favoritas fueron las del forista Paimei (top 3)y de el forista Eden (4to y 5to).*

1.Rincon de San Blas (cusco) - Esta foto lo tiene todo, excelente. (*10*)
2. Agua es Vida - Esa foto refleja la alegria, vida y dinamismo, de un lugar del Peru. (*9.8*)
3.El Corazon de Lima - Muy estetica y excelente toma (*9.2*)
4. El Presidente - Muy original reflejo del Peru politico.(*9.1*)
5.Plaza San Martin - Una foto muy espectacular.(*8.8*)

Gracias por la invitacion...


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Realmente se me puso complicado el elegir*

Ayy..Vane...Vane...yo que estaba tranquilito y me tentaste con ésta votación !!!!... ja,ja,ja... muchas gracias por pasarme el dato y la verdad que todas las fotos están preciosas,me apena el tener que verme forzado a elegir,pero bueno,eran las normas del juego... ó del concurso... 

Mis 3 favoritas y explico el por qué :

1) CERRADO AL CIELO de JUAN 1912
La pongo como ganadora porque Juan tuvo una idea de jugar con la imagen...no fue que tomò una escena directa,sino que la misma debìa tener un efecto visual... la encuentro de buen gusto,sobria y que apela a verla con calma y estudiar la foto... Un "plus" es haberla expuesto en blanco y negro. 

2) EL PRESIDENTE de Eden Soto Alva
Merece un segundo puesto por el juego de colores en la humanidad del Presidente...invita también a examinar la foto con cierto detenimiento. 

3) COMO UN ANGEL de Eden Soto Alva
Alcanza el tercer puesto porque denota un refinado gusto,hay armonía plena entre la estatua y el palacete del fondo y no hay ningùn elemento que atente contra dicha armonìa.. Ademàs un gran acierto en exponerla en blanco y negro.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Gracias amigos mios por escuchar mi llamado, los votos extranjeros sin desestimar los de nuestros paisanos, son elocuentes e importantes.

Espero pronto darles buenas noticias sobre este concurso y que vean los resultados. Sigan posteando y los que faltan, no dejen de hacerlo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cerrado al Cielo, de Juan, es la mejor. Es mucho más expresiva. No necesita ser explicada, ni basarse en una imagen bella. En su simpleza dice más que las otras.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

1.- En el corazón de Lima
2.- Como un ángel
3.- Palacio Arzobispal y Sagrario
4.- Rincón de San Blas
5.- Alineados 

:happy:


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Gracias Vane por tu invitación y por considerarme, y si son para dirimir las mejores fotos del precioso Perú, mas agradecido todavía, mis preferencias son las siguientes:


1- En el corazón de Lima (muy buena)
2- Alineados 
3- Marriot2:
4- Iglesia de San Pedro
5- Catedral y Sagrario

Como ves, tengo mis preferencias en la arquitectura sobre todo de estilo colonial, que creo que en Perú es frecuente ver. 

Saludos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesantes comentarios.......... a mi me encantan todas, muy dificil poder otpar por una, dos o tres.........q bien !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> interesantes comentarios.......... a mi me encantan todas, *muy dificil poder otpar por una, dos o tres*.........q bien !


O por otras q no sean tuyas jajajajajaja noooooooo mentiraaaaaaaaaaa jajaja. Eres el primer fotògrafo que se atreve a postear ah.... perfecto me parece


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Ahora yo! me gustan mis fotos, pero lo malo es que no tienen vida T-T


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta redeficil

primer lugar, EL HOMBRE TOCA EL MAR
segundo Alineados
tercero Agua es vida
cuarto: Marriot 2
quinto: Cerrado al cielo


----------

